# Durable chew toys..which have worked best for your dog?



## VizslaMama (Feb 15, 2012)

I would like to know what people have given to their power/hard chewers.

Copper is down to only one chew toy he is allowed to have if we are not in the room because he saws through everything else. Quite boring for the guy - but it is getting very expensive. The toys he has left now are all missing their legs, tails, ears anything that hangs off of them. I can't buy the cheap toys, they don't even last 10 minutes once Copper gets his teeth at them. : ( 

I will admit - the more expensive toys I have bought do last longer - but anything with dangly parts - GONE! Meaning, he eats it, down the hatch. Rope toys - forget it. He has them untied and in strips and seems to use them as floss on those back teeth.

I have tried a black nyla bone that was meant for power chewers over 100lbs...he reduced the one end to rubble!! Taking chunk off of it. That was an expensive bone. 

Rubber sticks, tubes, etc, he just cracks the ends and eats the peices. Can't have that!

Do dogs still teeth at 11mths? His teeth look OK, be perhaps I am missing something. He really grinds the back teeth on anything of his. 

He gets plenty of exercise - so I know this isnt a boredom thing, he just gets in a zone and works with those back teeth like a mad man.


----------



## GoingPostal (Sep 5, 2011)

We have goughnuts, antlers and galileo nylabones, the big ones. I don't give anything soft or rope like to chew on, it'd be dead in minutes.


----------



## nfedyk (Jan 13, 2012)

I can sympathize as we have the same problem. We have gone through an endless amount of toys of all kinds. Oliver is only 8.5 pounds but he is a mega chewer. I think some dogs are just chewers as I have a friend whose dog is 3 years old and she still has this problem. For Oliver, the Nylabones have lasted the longest. I just ordered a goughnut so will have to see how he does with that one. Raw bones also last a long time for our little guy.


----------



## liquid (Dec 28, 2011)

Antlers and kongs! 
Nylabones were good at first, but then Eevee figured out how to chew off chunks of it, so I stopped giving them to her.


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

VizslaMama said:


> I would like to know what people have given to their power/hard chewers.
> 
> Copper is down to only one chew toy he is allowed to have if we are not in the room because he saws through everything else. Quite boring for the guy - but it is getting very expensive. The toys he has left now are all missing their legs, tails, ears anything that hangs off of them. I can't buy the cheap toys, they don't even last 10 minutes once Copper gets his teeth at them. : (
> 
> ...


ANYTHING that is made of rubber (kongs, the rubber nylabones) are useless in our house as our GSPs chew them to bits in minutes. What has worked are the traditional nylabones... the ones that basically become granules when chewed. 

I like that there are a variety of shapes and sizes, but needless to say the LARGER ones last the longest. 

Bully sticks don't last very long here, but I may get some antlers...

JMHO,


----------



## VizslaMama (Feb 15, 2012)

I have never heard of Goughnuts. I checked out their website and only a few places in Ontario, Canada sell them and none close to me. I'll look into them either way.

Kongs last but he doesn't use them as his chewies. Antlers are gone like the wind. 

The Dura Chews - by nylabone has lasted the longest and is the one he is currently using still, he is just starting to get tiny tiny bits off, but nothing too harmful. I may need to purchase more of this type, just so darn expensive and just swap them out so he doesn't get bored. He seems to resort to other things if he sees the same chew toy day after day. 

Thanks!


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

have you thought about thejolly egg balls? i dont have one but have ehard good things from people with bull terriers (big power chewers)
i lucked out BIG time with Cesar he likes to destroy but hes really not much a powerful chewer he can when he wants to but he doesnt always want to.


----------



## VizslaMama (Feb 15, 2012)

xchairity_casex said:


> have you thought about thejolly egg balls? i dont have one but have ehard good things from people with bull terriers (big power chewers)
> i lucked out BIG time with Cesar he likes to destroy but hes really not much a powerful chewer he can when he wants to but he doesnt always want to.


Uhmm never heard of the jolly egg balls, either. I will see if available in Canada.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

We sell a lot of these at our store, very durable toys!
Zogoflex dog toys and how the guarantee works | West Paw Design


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

I have had no problems with toys getting destroyed with my shar pei. She plays fetch, tug of war, and still toys were safe. Get a chihuahua and EEK! Toys shredded! tennis balls get the fuss torn off and tried to eat it, stuffed animal with gutted and chewed and caught before swollowed. So Now its all about kongs and hard rubber toys. Even plastic toys get chwed and try toget eaten.


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

VizslaMama said:


> I have never heard of Goughnuts. I checked out their website and only a few places in Ontario, Canada sell them and none close to me. I'll look into them either way.
> 
> Kongs last but he doesn't use them as his chewies. *Antlers are gone like the wind.*
> 
> ...



I was going to suggest antlers too but nvm LOL


----------



## Yorkie967 (Mar 13, 2012)

Unosmom said:


> We sell a lot of these at our store, very durable toys!
> Zogoflex dog toys and how the guarantee works | West Paw Design


So is that your best seller? what do your customers like most? what do you rec for a yorkie and maltese? I'm leaning to that tizzy dog chew 
since it kinda resembles an animal like a rat's hind quarters.


----------



## BoxerParty (Nov 9, 2011)

My two (especially Malcolm) are wicked chewers - broke down an "indestructible" Bionic frisbee in under 30 minutes... 

For chewing specifically, I give them antlers. These are more expensive than other chews, but have lasted us MONTHS (got them in September, still going strong) where something like a bully stick is done in under 15 minutes.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

> So is that your best seller? what do your customers like most? what do you rec for a yorkie and maltese? I'm leaning to that tizzy dog chew
> since it kinda resembles an animal like a rat's hind quarters


I would say either tizzi or bumi sell equally well


----------



## Yorkie967 (Mar 13, 2012)

Has anyone bought those Crazy critters animals "as seen on tv" and if you your dogs go crazy for them like the ones on the commercial? I live to get several of these but they're not cheap so I just want to make sure and not waste more money on toys my dogs never use.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)




----------



## Yorkie967 (Mar 13, 2012)

^^ God I love the colors on that pitbull. If I ever get a pitbull that would be the color I would get.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

I'm down to just the bee hive Kongs and the really hard Nylabones.

Nothing else. Harry will destroy everything else.


----------



## jenv101 (Oct 13, 2010)

Have you tried going up a size or two in the antlers? My guys can plow through the smaller ones but if I get the really big ones they last for quite a while. That's pretty much all I give them, as well as the black kongs.


----------

